# Cat spay questions



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

The main thing I think is is she drinking water...you don't want her to get dehydrated.

Maybe measure out some water and then measure it again tonight to see if she's drinking. Food isn't quite as much of a big deal..obviously it is over time but I think it'd be ok for a day or two as long as she's drinking water.

If she's not drinking by tomorrow morning, I'd call the vet. They may want to give her an IV of water/food and check on her.

Good luck!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

I had another thought too: try some tuna. My cats have always gone bonkers for tuna, plus it has a lot of water in it.

Push a plate of tuna at her and see if she'll go for that.

Jeff


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

We got our cat spayed a few months ago. The first day or so she was very lethargic and didn't eat to much, mostly she just slept. After a few days she was back to moving around a little more and eating. I'd call your vet to just check in though. Our vet called about 3 days after to check in with us which was nice. We did not take the pain meds because we didn't want Bella to feel too comfortable and jump and rip them out...

Good luck!


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We were gone most of the day and came back at 9:30. She was still under the bed and hadn't touched her food or water.

I opened a can of "real" tuna and she sniffed it and turned away. I even put a tiny piece on my finger and she wouldn't take it.

But she came out of the bedroom and is now perched on the arm of the chair, sitting next to me which is her favorite spot. So I'm hoping that she is feeling better and hoping she will eat tomorrow. 

Kris


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like tonight she is starting to feel better. I think cats do take alittle longer in getting back to normal than dogs do. Now if she doesnt eat tomorrow, then I would be taking her back to the vet.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefully that is a good sign and she's on the rebound to her normal self.

Let us know!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I hope Cowboy is back to her normal self in no time. 

If she isn't back to her normal self today, I would just check in with the vet just to be sure!


----------



## pet0331 (Mar 31, 2010)

zeke11 said:


> We had Cowboy spayed on Thursday and I picked her up on Friday.
> 
> I put her in a large dog crate with litter pan, food and water for the first 24 hours. I noticed she didn't eat anything while in the crate and I felt that it might be too cold (in basement), so I let her out on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Spaying recovery for dogs is very mild . They can be up and running in a very short time, usually within a couple of days.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

pet0331 said:


> Spaying recovery for dogs is very mild . They can be up and running in a very short time, usually within a couple of days.


Cowboy is a cat, not a dog.

If she's not eating by tomorrow, definitely take her back to the vet. Our female Maine **** was spayed the day before we adopted her from the shelter and she ate and drank almost immediately after bringing her home. The rest of our cats are males and they also ate and drank right after coming home from being neutered, so I would be a bit concerned if she's not eating. However, I would be much more concerned if she's not drinking. She needs to stay hydrated. I would actually call your vet right away if she's not drinking at all. That's the most important thing.


----------

